# my first cat!



## Sizzle.Cat (Aug 4, 2021)

This is my first cat, his name is Sizzle, I've always thought I would get a dog but in the end, when I saw this boy, I had to have him.










He's about 5 months now 









He's a really handsome boy.


----------



## Sizzle.Cat (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you! He definitely cute, a little bit naughty but overall pretty chill.
My vet says he's got some rex gene in him, his whiskers and fur are a little curly and soft to the touch. I thought he wasn't gonna shed but boy does he shed now.


----------



## QueenCapri (Aug 4, 2021)

Sizzle.Cat said:


> uld get a dog but in the end, when I saw this boy, I had to have him.


Sizzle is the cutest! And cats are just as amazing as dogs!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sizzle is adorable. Congratulations! Love the bowtie! My cats follow me around like two puppies so as much as I love dogs I feel like I'm not missing anything. My partner always says "don't step on my cats" because they are always at my feet.


----------

